# INTERVIEW WITH BBC RADIO ULSTER, Fertility treatment in NI.



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi all, as I mentioned on NI girls thread earlier, I done an interview this morning with a lovely lady from Radio Ulster about fertility waiting lists, etc here in Northern Ireland. 

This lady did tell me that the minister is due to make a significant announcement on the future of fertility services either today or tomorrow, my interview will be aired on radio according to which day this announcement is made . She did say that it will be very good news for us all, but did not give any specific details. I am hoping that they will announce additional treatments for us here in NI to bring us into line with parts of the UK. Lets just wait and see, eh .

I feel that I spoke to the best of my ability in arguing the case for at least three goes on NHS. I explained how expensive it is to go private. Also about how horrendously long the waiting times have been, two years plus for myself and I know there are others that have waited longer, I did say I felt that this was unacceptable. I also argued for counselling to be made available locally for anyone on the list or waiting to get on it , I said while it is great that it is offered in Belfast, that not everyone can get to there and if it was offered locally it would make such a difference.

I was also asked to explain how physically and emotionally demanding the treatment is, told her that a lot of people do not realise how physically demanding ivf is, drugs, travelling etc,  along with it feeling like being on an emotional rollercoaster. Explained that not until you face infertilty can you fully appreciate the heartache that is involved.

I did manage to say about how us NI girls support each other online ( Didnt give name of site ). Lady did say she would have to edit a lot of this as only allowed 4 mins air time, max . She is also going to interview NI's INUK representative live on air after my interview, so Im content knowing that she will speak up on all our behalfs  .

Hope some of you might get the chance to listen in either tomorrow or friday morning between 7.45am and 11.30pm. Frequency is 94.5 FM. If not I think you can record BBC radio Ulster on Sky, channel 0118, ( I hope ).

Hope I have done a good job representing all us NI girls, i tried my best anyway  

Hope we get some good news ladies   , Listen out for it on the news


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Glitter, what an ambassador for us you are!! That is fantastic news and I am sure you have put forward all the issues we face very eloquently   

How exciting that there is going to be a big announcement, can't wait now!

Does anyone know of another way I could listen to the interview? I will most likely be at work and I don't have Sky...... Can you listen again on I-player or something like that? (Spot the hick   )


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Glitter your an absolute star, Thank you SO much for taking the time out to speak on behalf of people like myself ^hug me^ ^hug me^

I will Defoe be listening and        that what he announces is what we all hope that we are brought in line with the rest of the country and given additional tx.


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Glittergirl -----THANKYOU!!!    

I will try my best to tune in. I'm sure you did great xx


----------



## niceday1971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well done Glitter 

I am sure you did us all proud.  I wil try and tune in.  Just to say that if there is an announcement it will probably also be posted on the nhs website -  www.dhsspsni.gov.uk for anyone who is not able to tune in.  Wouldnt it be soo sooo great if it meant exta goes. 

Heres keeping everything crossed!


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Way to go glitter!fair play to ye!
cant wait to hear the announcment,have txt sharon from inuk to see if she knows anything,prob her thats doin the interview after ureself.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Glitter Girl     
I have just discovered that i can record radio ulster on our Freesat box (like sky+) so will set it to record all morning then if you are on it will play it back cause 7.45 is wayyyyyyyyy to early for us ladies of leisure   NOT for much longer though gonna start back on Easter Tuesday,had to sometime,and my work have been very understanding


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Go Glitter!!!!!!!!!!  Cant wait to hear it!!!!!!!!


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Announcement will be made tomorrow. so interview will be then!! (DH got to hear about it.)

  So glad you did this Glitter -Sharon phoned me too but didn't want to talk to anyone on my birthday! Phoned your woman today and she said she was travelling to meet someone to interview - now I know it  was you!! plus I would have been awful - hate having to talk under pressure. Really hope to hear interview!


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Galaxy, Im sure you would have done a great job . Looking forward to hear this announcement girls, its soooooooooooooo exciting   

Hope I dont have a big Portadown accent on the radio


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

, I just missed it! only caught the end something about waiting lists , tho minister on after 8am


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

See new thread!! DH got press release


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Girls, I was very happy with how the interview went, feel I got our point across. Was feeling positive until someone txtd in and asked why if treatment was so hard am I going throught it again? I would have thought the answer to this was obvious. I txtd back and said because I feel so empty after my loss and am desperate for a baby and am therefore willing to go through ANYTHING!!!!!! I also added that I hope God has blessed this person with children and hope that they never have to go through this very painful journey.

It only takes one person to put a downer on everything, I did get quite upset about their comments, but will let it go over my head as they obviously dont have a clue what its like. Feeling quite emotional, at least I know AF is on her way.......

While i appreciate that the minister is injecting more money into this I did feel a bit let down as I thought we would be getting more goes on NHS. At least its a start, theres still a long way to go. Am glad people will benefit from this announcement, just hope that he will find more money for the future.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Glitter have just heard it ,well done you came across very well and got all the important facts across


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Glitter, I found your interview transcribed onto the BBC News website!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/7965040.stm

Fantastic stuff girl! I couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

Glitter - I second Emak - WELL DONE - you really spoke well


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Glitter   Its great to have someone to speak out for us all.  Especially being a newbe its reassuring to know that we're not alone and there are great girls on here to speak out and be heard


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Girls Im glad I was given the opportunity to speak out on everyone's behalf , It's important that our voices are heard . I think the pressure needs to be kept on in the future to make sure we get brought into line with Scotland and other parts of England to get our 3 attempts on NHS, If they're entitled to it then so are we  

My voice must be instantly recognisable     as when I went into work a few people stopped me to say they had heard me on the radio, I certainly had not told anyone about interview. Didn't mind these few knowing anyway as they are trustworthy   and I know thay wouldn't broadcast it around my workplace, just relieved that none of the busy bodies heard me   .


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Well done Glitter you done us proud!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Glitter - read the link - you did so well!! 

AAARRRRGGGHHHH that people recognised your voice!! 

IGNORE MEAN NARROWMINDED IDIOTS that think to text negative things into a radio station....what is wrong with people


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

hi glitter 

heard your interview this morning and it was great!!! you sounded very determined and positive so well done you  

jules


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Girls just had a wee look back at this, Glitter you did so well in that interview and here you are tomorrow your little bundles arrive-all the luck in the world to you, I will be   away and can't wait to hear the flavour etc


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Girls 
Ive just logged on since earlier on, i noticed the red warning on the screen will this apply to northern ireland?

Jillyhen


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Not sure Jilly-but don't worry bout anything on this thread-its from over a yr ago! had just put it back up as Glitter who did the interview is having her twins tomorrow! Seemed like an age ago this happened


----------

